# insurance write off /



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

has any one come across , an insurance annoyance .
we have just been offered the same amount we paid 18 months ago , we bought private and took on board the fact we had to do some work to get it the way we liked it . we configured a different arrangement reupholsterd the furniture recarpeted , had the mechanics brought up to speed fitted new toilet system better new curtains the whole thing really . and a local authority damaged the vehicle and it came out a write off the authority admitted fault verbally but would not accept in writing . we had witnesses to this gave all to the insurance company to deal with they sent our camper to a dealer that did not know what or how a hymer was constructed , in the end , we were told by the company who was repairing it all had been taking care off after many weeks i decided to have a look for myself , and found my camper in some ones back yard stripped and what a mess when i told my insurance company off they told me we are so sorry for this and begged my fore giveness and a few hours later they offer me a sum much lower than my vehicle was insured for . they are now looking on a like for like vehicle to price up . but these are campers so rare it is hard to find one i have looked abroad and found them for 1900 euros . can any one help with some information if only just to read , may be my situation is less than some others . 

all of you have a good life and happy camping , seeing all our plans are now gone for the rest of this year . 

all the denton .


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Denton

I seem to have followed your postings on MHF for months, and have always found you to be very appreciative of any advice you receive.

I'm so sorry this has happened to you. I have no real, specific advice in these matters, other than to ask if you have receipts for both the initial purchase of the motorhome, and the work you've had done on it. These may help you to justify your valuation against that of the insurance company.

And send photocopies, not the originals :wink:

Good luck, and I hope you get a reasonable payout soon. Would it be worth contacting the insurers and buying the motorhome back off them to get it repaired yourself?

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This is when we find out how fair our insurance companies are.
Six years ago my 18 year son purchased a peugeot 106. I insisted he paid fully comp insurance. The car cost £3750. Five hours after he colected it a maniac drove into him and the car was written off.
He was offered £2500 as a settlement.
After months of arguing they settled at £3500. His excess was £250.
Four years ago he was killed in a road traffic incident the driver of the car involveds insurance company offered us £300.
After three and a half years of arguing we ended up with only £1600.

Stick to your guns.
Is the reason for a write off due to expence or main structural damage
If you think the M/H is repairable and the reason is due to expence you may be able to get a settlement and keep M/H and have it repaired out of settlement cash. Also follow Geralds advice.
Check write off codes on web

Best of luck in your fight

Dave P

This happened to my son in laws dad recently on a motorcycle claim


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Denton, sorry to hear of your problem. 

Wish I had some positive help for you but all I can suggest is to have another go at the insurance company, emphasising the 'loss of use' as well as your extra expenditure on the vehicle. 

I have found that insurance companies do not see what you have spent on a vehicle as adding to the value and the 'insurance value' appears to be irrelevant when it comes to a settlement. 

It may be that if you got what you paid 18 months ago you will be doing OK in most folks view. For example, we had a car written off a few years ago and the most the insurance co would offer did not even cover the price of the service, new tyres and exhaust I had fitted the week before!! 

Keep us informed about progress. 

Good luck.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry Merctoby, and DTP too 8O 

John


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Denton,
Sorry to hear of your problems.
I have found that insurance companies will only look at paying more if you can give them evidence.

Get as many prices as possible for same or similar year/van

Give evidence of money spent on vehicle, include if possible the receipt for the initial purchase of the van. (You may still be able to get a receipt/letter of the previous owner)

I would keep pushing all the time and as suggested if possible buy it back and get it repaired.

hoping you have some good luck soon

Steve


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi denton,

when my traction was written off last year the garages ins. company was talking derisory amounts. i gave them three choices 
repair to pre accident condition- flooded with sewerage not allowed
buy same model of car and deliver to address - couldn't find one
give me what i was asking.
ended up with option three.
stick to your guns and talk to the assesor, put option in writing, have pics to prove condition and if possible try to locate another in same mileage/condition to prove value as i think 1900euros a bit cheap

good luck
simon

edit
some here

here

here

here

here

oh, and some on mobile.de as well
simon


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*thanks again ,*



thank you all very much again , gerald thank you for the kind remark , 
and thank you all , really it is great to find some encouragement even in our darkest hour , :? 
we have read hear as this is where all like minded people come together and give support , and honestly a great read as i look forward to these pages 
and i thank you dave , , too and we are very sorry to hear of a loss , our children are the best of us . and our hearts go out to you and your family . , thank you for your advice . 
as with all the the reply,so that come in , it really does help , my wife . very rare that she will agree that the internet is a good thing , 
and she is amazed at the response i have in return here and it make,s her understand how our situation in this event , 
as she is very down at the moment as all our plans so far for this year have now gone , and all the hard work that goes in to our motorhomes , depression is not the word at the moment as the insurance as explained by some who have been involved at the rough end , this i call the no justice zone .
today by accident we found out , that our hymer was sent to a reputable and well known too ! . will not say who only they are in pencader , south wales , story goes , as follows , our camper was sent to these people mention above , they did not no how this van was constructed , so they could not do the job description so it was sent to another caravan dealer , same area , they took out the bedding area , could do any more , again it was moved same area , but get this the guy was doing what we call a hobble !! , it was in the back yard how they got it in i do not now , must have been mm, it was then leaning over on to a river , by a bridge , the guy doing the job was a handy man , undertaker /plumber/carpenter , he wrecked it inside my wife just cried when she saw inside and i was :evil: 
all the rest of the fittings taken out were found in a small little caravan next to it , and it was a wreck stinking , not exaggerated i assure you . and the insurance guy dealing with our claim said i had no idea , i am sorry , and carried on about his business . i do not think so . 
and then he insults us with a sum very annoying . if you saw the telly lately the apprentice you can tell how business really works lie , and lie well . sorry for getting out of control here i am jabbering on am i not.

i will say good night to you all for now happy campers .
live long , live wise :idea: . and have a ball . 

all the best , denton.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: thanks again ,*

Hi, Denton

That's quite a story. It must have been heartbreaking to see your pride and joy in that state.



merctoby said:


> sorry for getting out of control here i am jabbering on am i not.


Don't worry about it. I had a huge jabber a couple of days ago when some things were getting me down  I understand how you feel, and it's amazing how posting on here, and then getting the kind support of people you may never have even met, helps things enormously.



merctoby said:


> i will say good night to you all for now happy campers . live long , live wise :idea: . and have a ball .


And to you too. I really hope you can get things sorted out soon, and you and your wife can start to have happy thoughts again.

Gerald


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Denton i will let you use my motto. It may be spelt incorrectly but here goes.

Il ne legitimi carborundum

After 21 years of being self employed and taking many knocks i think its quite apt



Dave p


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Denton, 

every so often in life, you come across something which restores your faith in people. 

One of the joys about this forum is the sheer diversity of the members, from all parts of the country, all tupes of jobs, or even no job s at all. Theres those who are employees and those that are employed, some as poor as church mice, others as rich as cresus. 

The vast majority will have a pop at someone on the forum, then 10 minutes later offer some extraordinary advice or help to the same person.

The one thing that keeps all this going is motorhomes, and although the motorhome isnt exaclty as important as a cure for cancer, nobody will denegrate anyones elses vehicle, and we all realise that no matter how expensive or how cheap someones vehicle is, it still represents a big investment of time and money.

So if I'm pottering about on here, talking absolute billhooks as usual, feel free to natter,. 

I'm a t wwork, and consequently have little to do.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Denton,

I am utterly appalled by the way you have been treated. Disgraceful.

Your first port of call should be to use the insurance company's own complaints procedure. 

If you don't get a suitable remedy, apology and compensation from your insurance company via their internal complaints procedure, I would suggest that you contact the Financial Ombudsman Service. This body has taken over the functions of the Insurance Ombudsman. You might need to check that your insurance company is covered by this scheme. If it is covered, this route for getting a remedy should cost you little or nothing. Otherwise, you might need to consult your local Citizens Advice Bureau as a first step towards getting legal redress.

Best wishes and hope you get this sorted to your satisfaction.

SD


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

_*and a local authority damaged the vehicle and it came out a write off the authority admitted fault verbally but would not accept in writing . we had witnesses to this gave all to the insurance company to deal with they sent our camper to a dealer *_

Go for the local authourity and your insurance company, they are both guilty of gross neglect.

Local Authourity for damaging it and Insurance Company for giving it to the repairers.

Insist of a replacement 'like for like' or similiar and tell them you are going to charge in addition cost for *hiring a replacement *MH until it is settled.

Regards

Peter


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Many many years ago someone wrote off my beloved Morris Traveller. The insurance company valued it at £350 but paid £200 because that was what I bought it for privately (and quoted as "my" value on the insurance proposal). Since then, I've always over-valued my vehicles (all bought privately).

The only good thing was they gave me £180 for hire of a vehicle while this was sorted out, and I "hired" from a friend if you know what I mean.

So go for the most you can get but include all the extras you can think of, including time (£25 per hour?) for administration, responding to letters (£5 each?) and of course loss of use (£200 per week?)

All the best

Gordon


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

H1-GBV said:


> Many many years ago someone wrote off my beloved Morris Traveller. The insurance company valued it at £350 but paid £200 because that was what I bought it for privately (and quoted as "my" value on the insurance proposal). Since then, I've always over-valued my vehicles (all bought privately).
> 
> The only good thing was they gave me £180 for hire of a vehicle while this was sorted out, and I "hired" from a friend if you know what I mean.
> 
> ...


£200 a week? minimum is £600 a week, go for it. They will soon settle!


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
If you look in this months Which magazine there is an article on this subject telling you what to do. If you don't subscribe to Which there is usually a copy in the library,
Chris


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hello every one thank you all for the great replys .

and the help and support here , we are enormously thankful . 
some of you have given links to page,s with the s660 . in europe and here . this is great . any thing you might come acrross as you all trawl the net would be a blessing for us as i will have to print for the insurance company and the ombudsman as i have a feeling i am going to need his help , hope not , but we must be prepared :roll: i have taken a lot of advice here from you all , 
can i ask which , copy should i be looking for with regard s to our situation . which .

thank you all again be back soon . 
just hope i have some information i can give you all some time maybe . 
all the very best , denton.  have fun .


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Merctoby.
Sorry to hear of the way you have been treated.
You do have substantial grounds for compensation.
A. you believed the Vehicle was at a reputable repairer.
B. The vehicle was removed to a second party without yours, or apparently the insurance companies consent or knowledge.
C. The vehicle was then subcontracted out a second time, again without your consent or knowledge.
D. Try contacting Hymer UK and ask for an estimate based on what the original estimate was from Dealer 1
E. I would be asking for the full valuation PLUS compensation for neglect by either/ and the Insurance company or primary {1st} repair center.
F. Contact the insurance ombudsman and ask for a full inquiry.
Once you bring the Ombudsman into it, the insurance company has to pay an indemnity WHICH is non refundable to them whatever the outcome.
Also they cannot deduct it from your claim if the Ombudsman finds against you [ which is 99% unlikely in this case ]
Last time I used the Ombudsman it cost the insurance company £750 Ombudsman fee, PLUS my settlement of £1800 against the paultry sum of £800 offered to me 12 months before !!! [ the accident was not my fault]
that was 9 years ago

hope this is of assistance


----------



## georgecawte (Sep 9, 2005)

merctoby,
hello, 
a couple of years ago someone wrote off my pride and joy the insurance company offered me £2800 after explaining the good condition of the car and how well looked after it was receipts for work etc (mentioned) and they upped the offer to £3500 after one phone call!

george.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*thanks proff /the answer to dealer 1 was ?*

thanks again , all and you proff .

the dealer quoted £ 8000.00 . but for this cost they would write the vehicle off , 
i think i will go for the full amount now . 
we are beginning to rise from the ash,s now . 

cheers guys and dolls , all the very best , denton, 

really puts things in to perspective does it not ,


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

If you think the 660 can be repaired properly by Peter Hambilton or suchlike.accept the £8000 ONLY on condition you get to keep the salvage, get it repaired and Roberts your Mothers Brother 
You got your 660 back and you're happy again


----------

